# GSD in snow heaven [From Xmas week's snow storm]



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi everybody!!








Happy New Year GSD Lovers!!









Ive been uploading some pics of Forrest enjoying the 22 inches of snow we got here just a few days before Christmas and I had to share them with you guys.









Enjoy!









Full Steam Ahead

















Running In Snow

















German Shepherd In Snow

















He Leaps Into Winter

















Guarding The Fence Line

















German Shepherd Dog In Winter

















Dog Blizzard

















In Deep

















Portrait Of A German Shepherd Dog

















Thanks a bunch for looking!!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

agh
so beautiful!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You are so talented!

Beautiful, and it looks like Forrest really enjoyed the snow!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Those are *great* photos!
Sheilah


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: GSD in snow heaven [From Xmas week's snow stor*

Wow, ur such a great photographer! What kind of camera do u use?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: GSD in snow heaven [From Xmas week's snow stor*

great pics! 

the 2nd one cracked me up lol he looks SOOOO happy


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: GSD in snow heaven [From Xmas week's snow stor*

Wow! Beautiful pics of gorgeous pups!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: GSD in snow heaven [From Xmas week's snow stor*

Great pictures!!!! havent been on much - how is Forrest doing?


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: GSD in snow heaven [From Xmas week's snow stor*

Thank you EVERYONE so very much for checking out my pics and for all the great replies!!!











> Originally Posted By: MommaWow, ur such a great photographer! What kind of camera do u use?


Nikon D80











> Originally Posted By: ClareGreat pictures!!!! havent been on much - how is Forrest doing?


Hey Clare! Forrest is doing really great!! He turns 5 in Feb... He is such an awesome dog, and its truly wonderful to have him in my life! 
Hows things by you? I hope you are staying warm! Man, are we getting blasted this winter!


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

**3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

Profile Of A German Shepherd 









Storm Chaser 









Sweetness 









To view all the pics without watermarks, See Here... 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

Love the B&W pics. Then again I sure do love the colors in your colored pics too! WOW! 
I could look at those all day. What a gorgeous boy. 
You capture all the expressions we love about our GSDs.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Oh Yes! Beautiful photos!


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

Awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

BEAUTIFUL!!!! They could be in a professional calendar. Just gorgeous.







Thanks for sharing. What a doggie!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

Angie! What've you been up to lately? 
It's always nice to see your gorgeous pics, and especially Forrest!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

Hi Angie - nice to see you!









Between your photography skills and that gorgeous hunk Forrest...well, WOW is all I can say. I couldn't choose my favorite - they are all spectacular!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

Hi Angie and Forrest!!

Fantastic photos as always, and Forrest is looking as handsome as ever.

I owe you an email, we need to catch up.


----------



## paladin (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

Wow! Awesome pics.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: *3 More - GSD in snow heaven*









Thank you so VERY much everyone!!! I truly appreciate your wonderful support!









I apologize for taking so long to return and reply to your comments. Ive been so busy at home lately and havent been on the net much. But Im hoping by next week to have things calm down here.









If you would like to see my latest work more routinely, feel free to send me an invite on facebook or follow me on twitter. I do tend to be a bit more active on twitter, but redbubble [the site I primarily host my work on] just recently created an application that will allow me to link all my new uploads directly to my facebook account, so I will most definitely be trying that out.









On facebook, Im not really sure there is a direct link I can offer you. Atleast I havent found anything like that. So you can search for me... Angie McKenzie - I have a seagull as my profile pic. 

AngieMPhotos on twitter Click on the link and begin following me.

Thanks again!! Enjoy the rest of your week!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Your pictures are lovely and so is your dog!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

great pics and beautiful dog!! One of those pics should be your Christmas card this year! I would love to get a picture like that of Ava!


----------



## mom (Jan 26, 2010)

No Angie, Thank you! 
He is a feast for mine eyes!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: GSD in snow heaven [From Xmas week's snow stor*

Angie, you have such a talent, and your subject is beautiful.


----------

